# 10.0.0.0 statt 192.168.x.x @ Home?



## Astrong (16. Juni 2014)

Servus,

bin zu Hause von 1&1 ADSL2 auf Kabel Deutschland Coax 100mbit umgestiegen und möchte dazu auch gerne meine netzwerk-infrastruktur verbessern.




Spoiler



Aktuell
-------------
Fritz!Box: 192.168.178.1 /24
Zusätzliche Fix-Geräte wie WLAN-AP etc.: 192.168.178.2 - 5
DHCP: 192.168.178.100 - 200
Server: 192.168.178.253 - 254

Vorteil: Standard-Netz (wenig aufwand)
Nachteil: Total unübersichtlich

Ich möchte das ganze übersichtlicher gestalten und sofort an hand der IP erkennen um was es sich hier handelt.
Dazu habe ich mir überlegt unser Haus/IPs (Einfamilie 3 Etagen) in Stockwerke zu untergliedern.

Keller= 10.0.0.0
EG = 10.0.1.0
OG = 10.0.2.0

Feste-Geräte (ohne DHCP) wie WLAN-AP/Server
= 10.0.X.0 (bspw. AP in OG = 10.0.2.1, 10.0.2.2 usw.)

DHCP (hier wirds mit Etagen schwierig) aber das geht auch, da ich im Keller einen DHCP und ein Wlan-AP noch als DHCP habe)
Keller-DHCP = 10.0.0.100 - 10.0.0.200
EG/OG-DHCP = 10.0.1.100 - 10.0.1.200



Neu
-------------
Modem: (Kabel) an Linux-Server (router)
= 10.0.0.1 /16
Fix-Geräte= 10.0.X.1 - 10
DHCP = 10.0.X.100 - 200



(Details zu meiner verrückten Idee im Spoiler)

Zu meiner eigentlichen Frage:

Da ein Umstieg von /24 auf /16 oder gar /8 einen wahnsinnigen mehrteil von freien Client-Adressen aufweißt:

-Gibt es hardware-seitige MEHR aufwand bzw. verzögerung (sei es z.b. bei der vergabe von DHCP oder Broadcasts (ARP)) bei einem /8 bzw. /16 im Vergleichen zum einfachen /24?

Ich möchte nämlich schon gerne von 192.168 weg auf 10.0 und dazu noch auf /16 (wegen Etagen-Übersicht), aber wenn sich dann ein DHCP-Request deswegen um Sekunden verzögert, dann ist das auch kacke und ich muss vllt. doch das Netz wieder verkleinern.

Danke schonmal


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (16. Juni 2014)

Hallöchen 

Theoretisch kannst du schon die 10.0.0.0 nehmen...wäre allerdings etwas Unvorteilhaft, da es eine öffentliche IP-Adresse ist, d.h. du könntest nicht auf Server mit einer 10er IP zugreifen. Warum? Ganz einfach. Wenn du von deinem PC aus ein Paket an einen Server mit der 10er IP senden willst, wird der Router denken der Server wäre ein Host in deinem Heimnetzwerk, du könntest also keine Verbindung aufbauen.

Du musst also eine Adresse aus dem privaten IP-Bereich verwenden (172.16.0.0 bis 192.168.0.0). Für die Etagenübersicht musst du ein Subnetz machen. D.h. du nimmst für 2 Etagen die Subnetzmaske /25 (also 255.255.255.128). Alle IP's z.B. > 192.168.2.128 sind für das obere Geschoss, alle unter 192.168.2.128 sind für das untere Geschoss.
Wenn du mehr als 2 Stockwerke hast nimmst du die Subnetzmaske /26 (also 255.255.255.192). Dann hast du die Bereiche: 192.168.2.0 - 192.168.2.63, 192.168.2.64 - 192.168.2.127, 192.168.2.128 - 192.168.2.191, 192.168.2.192 - 192.168.2.255.

Zu deinen Fragen:
 - Gibt es hardware-seitige MEHR aufwand bzw. verzögerung (sei es z.b. bei der vergabe von DHCP oder Broadcasts (ARP)) bei einem /8 bzw. /16 im Vergleichen zum einfachen /24?
        eigentlich nicht, oder zumindest sollte man keine Verzögerung spüren. Allerdings bringt dir ein größerer Hostbereich nichts, wenn du nicht mehr als 255 Hosts hast 

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen 
MfG


----------



## Jimini (16. Juni 2014)

Th3D3str0y3r schrieb:


> Theoretisch kannst du schon die 10.0.0.0 nehmen...wäre allerdings etwas Unvorteilhaft, da es eine öffentliche IP-Adresse ist


 Nö 
10.0.0.0-10.255.255.255 sind für den privaten Gebrauch vorgesehen (Private IP-Adresse).

MfG Jimini


----------



## Astrong (16. Juni 2014)

Danke für die Tipps mit dem Subnetting, das wäre vllt. ne Möglichkeit.

Btw. es gibt DREI Netzbereiche, die nicht öffentlich gerouted werden 

10.0.0.0 - 10.255.255.255 (Damals Klasse A) /8
172.16.0.0 - 172.31.255.255 (Damals Klasse B) /12
192.168.0.0 - 192.168.255.255 (und Klasse C) /16

Private IP-Adresse


----------



## Crix1990 (16. Juni 2014)

Denk beim Subnetting nur dran, dass DHCP requests nicht einfach geroutet werden können.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Juni 2014)

Ich denke mal nicht das du mehr wie 10 Geräte pro Etage hast oder?

Leg es doch einfach so an:

192.168.0.x -> Router, Server, NAS, AP, alles was Zentral für das Netzwerk ist
192.168.0.1x -> 1. Etage
192.168.0.2x -> 2. Etage
192.168.0.3x -> 3. Etage
192.168.0.4x -> Mobilgeräte

Läuft mit Sicherheit am problemfreisten.

Ich habe bei mir ein anderes System. Ich weise jedem Gerät was neu hinzukommt eine fortlaufende feste Adresse im DHCP zu. (192.168.0.x) Dann hab ich auf dem Server immer eine Textdatei liegen, die alle aktuellen IPs mit Bezeichnungen und MACs enthält. Wird ein Gerät ersetzt, erhält es die Adresse des alten Gerätes. Wird ein Gerät außer Betrieb genommen, bleibt die Adresse frei. So kommen immer nur neue IPs dazu und bei den paar Geräten hat man die dann ganz schnell drin, weil sie sich ja nie ändern. Bis ich mal 255 Netzwerkgeräte besessen habe wird es glaub ich noch ein wenig dauern.  Bin nach 10 Jahren grade mal bei knapp 30 eingetragenen IPs.


----------



## Atothedrian (19. Juni 2014)

Du kannst auch einfach ein 10.0.0.0/24 Netz nehmen. Bau dir doch einfach mehret 24 Netze wie sowas:
10.0.0.0/24
10.0.0.1/24
10.0.0.2/24
....
Davon mal ab ist es völlig egal wie groß das Netz ist, ein Delay bzgl. DHCP wirst du nicht merken und wenn du trotzdem glaubst was zu merken nimm einfach eine statische Verteilung 

Alternativ betreibst du Subnetting mit einem Netz und 32 Adressen pro Block.

10.0.0.0/27
10.0.0.32//27
10.0.0.64/27
....

Viele Wege fürn nach Rom


----------



## Speed4Fun (20. Juni 2014)

Warum so kompliziert?

Einfach mit der Subnet Mask 255.255.0.0 *ein* Teilnetz konfigurieren, womit alle ca. 2^16 Adressen innerhalb von z.B. 10.0.x.x frei nutzbar sind.

Bei Subnetting bräuchtest du für jedes Teilnetz (was bei dir einer Etage entsprechen würde) auch einen eigenen Gateway (bei geschickter Wahl der Subnet-Mask oder Multi-IP evtl. auch nur einen).

Auf jeden Fall aber könnten die Teilnetze nur über ein Gateway kommunizieren, was unter Umständen ein Bandbreiten-Problem mit sich bringt.


----------



## Astrong (20. Juni 2014)

was meinst du Speed? Bandbreitenproblem wenn ich Subnette oder wenn ichs auf /8 belasse?

Bei mir läuft alles auf einem 24er gigabit switch zusammen, von dort ein uplink zum debian-router.

ich denke nicht, dass ich das groß subnetten muss wenn eh alles zusammenläuft.


----------



## Speed4Fun (21. Juni 2014)

Mein Hinweis auf ein Bandbreiten-Problem bezog sich nur auf das Szenario mehrerer Subnetze und dem Einsatz mehrerer Gateways, da dann die Fremd-Datenpakete über die Gateways laufen müssen.

Das spielt aber in einem Netzwerk, das nur ein Teilnetz darstellt (wie in dem Beispiel mit der Subnet-Mask 255.255.0.0), keine Rolle.


----------

